# Should i go with TEIN springs or Arospeed Coilovers?



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Ok , if this topic has been covered before i appologize but i need your opinions, my current setup is .. hehe dont laugh ..
stock struts&shocks and Sprint springs.

The reason why i got the Sprint springs was cause they lowered a lot ( front and back 2" drop) , my mistake i know that but anyway, i might be getting KYBs GR-2 for front and the back and was thinking of swapping the springs at the same time. 
I pretty much narrowed it down to two choices at the moment , considering my budget. It is either:

TEIN Springs: 
front: - 2.4"
back: - 1.1"

or 
Arospeed Coilovers:
front & back adjustable between 0" - 4".

I got the alligment done about a year ago and the guy told me to get a camber kit, so i did, now.. .if i use TEIN springs at the drop is 2.4" in the front, should i get a new camber kit?

I appreciate any help anybody can provide.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Go to our forums Suspension & Brakes section and check out the stickies, there are tons of info (especially for our B14s) on all types of springs/struts/shocks/coilovers/etc. 

IMO, you should have saved up and just got the Teins in the first place.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> Go to our forums Suspension & Brakes section and check out the stickies, there are tons of info (especially for our B14s) on all types of springs/struts/shocks/coilovers/etc.
> 
> IMO, you should have saved up and just got the Teins in the first place.


hehe, yea i know but back 2 years ago they were expensive 
well thanks for the info


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

ok i found a thread about the coilover setups, so Arospeed coilovers are crap according to the post
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=51259

..so how are the TEIN springs, pretty good right?
Would i have to change the camber kit if i wanted to install those since the front is 0.4" more lower than my Sprint Springs

here are the springs that im talking about
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...&item=2481304471&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

for the love of god, do not get the gr-2's. just save your money and do it right, there is plenty of info about the best suspension setups for different applications on the b14.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

my friend had GR-2s and they were fine on his B14, also ive read few threads last night and Ive seen KYBs GR-2s mentioned in the good way. Would it make a difference if i got the AGXs?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> my friend had GR-2s and they were fine on his B14, also ive read few threads last night and Ive seen KYBs GR-2s mentioned in the good way. Would it make a difference if i got the AGXs?



u really need to do some research, because u obviously dont know that GR-2's are not performance!! they are just OEM replacements. AGX's are designed for shortening which is what u want. Dont even consider Arospeed coilovers, theres a reason they cost 80$!  Want a good setup? get AGX shocks/struts and ground control coilovers...good setup for relatively cheap


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i know about Arospeed coilovers , i found out about them last night


----------

